# Poor Mans Burnt ends



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 6, 2015)

My son wanted to contribute to the 4th BBQ so I had him whip up a kid friendly side item, Poor Mans Burnt ends.

1 package hot fogs

1 20oz can pineapple chunks

1 bottle BBQ sauce

(you can add brown sugar, mustard, chile, garlic, etc)

Smoke in 225-250 degree smoker for 2-3 hours. Another thought I had was to take the hot dog chunks and pre-cook them a bit in a CI pan to char them up a bit.













19259402760_ae69d567cf_c.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jul 6, 2015


















19446954565_438a799ec1_c.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jul 6, 2015


















19420886216_e0ed79e963_c.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jul 6, 2015


















18826339043_4a5abeb8c0_c.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jul 6, 2015


















18826266333_38d5602719_c.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jul 6, 2015


















19259300920_2808ebae8d_c.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jul 6, 2015






ENJOY!!!!


----------



## jcollins (Jul 6, 2015)

Oh my...... i like that idea i bet using the "Lil Smokeis sausages" would be good as well.....did those have a decient amount of smoke flavor?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 6, 2015)

jcollins said:


> Oh my...... i like that idea i bet using the "Lil Smokeis sausages" would be good as well.....did those have a decient amount of smoke flavor?


Thank you! Yes the one that I got to sample, had great smokey flavor. Its a good thing I tasted one right off the smoker cause I wouldn't have got any of them otherwise!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 6, 2015)

That is awesome that your son wanted to contribute...  Looks like you'll have a smokin buddy for years to come !  I really enjoy when my kids help... We have fun & they learn how the TBS works !   Ya can tell in the pics Case that he really enjoys doing his part !   Thumbs Up   And that smoke looks great !

:points1:  for him !


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 6, 2015)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> That is awesome that your son wanted to contribute...  Looks like you'll have a smokin buddy for years to come !  I really enjoy when my kids help... We have fun & they learn how the TBS works !   Ya can tell in the pics Case that he really enjoys doing his part !   Thumbs Up   And that smoke looks great !
> 
> :points1:  for him !





WaterinHoleBrew said:


> That is awesome that your son wanted to contribute...  Looks like you'll have a smokin buddy for years to come !  I really enjoy when my kids help... We have fun & they learn how the TBS works !   Ya can tell in the pics Case that he really enjoys doing his part !   Thumbs Up   And that smoke looks great !
> 
> :points1:  for him !



Thanks Justin! He's a great helper! He's always wanting to make some sort of appetizer or whatever when we have get togethers!


----------



## woodcutter (Jul 6, 2015)

They look great! I like your idea of charring them first.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 6, 2015)

Woodcutter said:


> They look great! I like your idea of charring them first.



Thank you! Yeah I think the added carmelization would put these over the top! And my sous chef would get to learn a new skill to boot!


----------



## chef willie (Jul 6, 2015)

hey now...family fun and goodies to eat.....good job....and a fine dawg as well...Nathans....good job of keeping him off the texting...LOL......Willie


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 6, 2015)

Chef Willie said:


> hey now...family fun and goodies to eat.....good job....and a fine dawg as well...Nathans....good job of keeping him off the texting...LOL......Willie



Thanks Willie!


----------



## daveomak (Dec 9, 2015)

Nathan's are sooooooo good.... I really like them....    I like this method of making doggie burnt ends...   Great appetizer...


----------



## one eyed jack (Dec 23, 2015)

This looks like a great idea Case.  I had never heard of it before but now I'm gonna have to give it a shot.

It's great that you have help coming along for your smoking adventures.

Point.


----------

